# More on the "No-STINK" Dog Food



## EmmaRoo (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi Everyone!
I wanted to comment a little more on the No STINK dog food I wrote about last week – aka VeRus Pet Foods’ Life Advantage formula.

I have two dogs: a Golden Retriever, named Emma, and a rescue mutt, name Nina. Emma has never been a picky eater. She is happy with whatever we give her and she rarely gets an upset tummy. Nina, the rescue, must investigate every food item thoroughly. She will pick it up then drop it again, sniff it, then either look at me like she can’t believe what I’m feeding her or she’ll taste it again before deciding it’s edible. There are few things that don’t get this kind of inspection – and those few things are usually items she has eaten frequently enough to feel comfortable.

Since I haven’t completely transitioned my dogs to VeRus, I added ½ a sample package to each of my dog’s food the other day. Emma dove right in, enjoying every bite, simply happy (as is typical for a Golden) to be alive, well, and eating. Nina, gave it her inspection. The first piece of kibble was chosen. She kept it in her mouth a moment before dropping it for the sniff test. She picked it up and ate it. Then she dug around for some of her usual food before going back to the VeRus kibble. She skipped the questioning look at me and ate confidently. That was extremely reassuring.

Another thing about Nina is that she has a very sensitive stomach. I’ve always heard that mutts will eat anything and have cast-iron stomachs. HA! Not my Nina. She is very, very sensitive to grease. That was one thing I really liked about the VeRus Life Advantage formula – it isn’t greasy. When I held it in my hand and dumped it out, I didn’t end up with a bunch of sticky crumbs. There were a few crumbs but nothing like what I’ve gotten from commercial food. It didn’t leave my hand stinky, either. Most importantly, it didn’t have Nina rushing outside to chew grass in an effort to calm her stomach.

So far, I’m really impressed with the VeRus Pet Foods’ Life Advantage Dog Food.

More later!


----------



## woofbox (Apr 5, 2016)

nice
A Custom Box - You receive a package tailored to your specific dog depending on its age, size and race - full of awesome tail-wagging products


----------



## EmmaRoo (Apr 3, 2016)

Yes! Except it came in bags - LOL


----------

